# Mail: Comment configurer les mails pour la lecture sur plusieurs appareils



## Grahamcoxon (4 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je lis mes mails sur différents appareils : mon iPad, mon iPhone, et principalement mon iMac. Mes appareils sont configurés (via Mail) pour que les mails soient téléchargés automatiquement. Jusque là pas de soucis.

Ma demande va probablement vous paraître étrange, mais je voudrais que lorsque je lis un mail sur mon téléphone, il n'apparaisse pas comme lu sur mon ordinateur. En effet je ne procède qu'à une lecture rapide sur mon téléphone, et "traite" véritablement le mail sur mon ordinateur. Cela me perturbe donc de voir certains mails lus, pensant que je les ai déjà traités, alors que non. 
Comment faire donc pour que mes mails restent tous "non lus" sur l'ordinateur. Je suppose qu'un réglage est à faire du côté de la configuration POP/Imap, mais lequel ?

Merci par avance !


----------



## gmaa (4 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

IMAP


----------



## Sly54 (4 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je crois qu'il faut plutôt dire POP.
Sur iPhone, iPad, dire "ne jamais supprimer du serveur"; sur l'ordi principal, supprime les mails du serveur soit au téléchargement du mail, soit au bout d'une semaine (adapte les délais en fonction de tes besoins, évidemment).


----------



## gmaa (4 Décembre 2015)

Pour avoir galèré avec POP entre Mme et moi avec les "mots doux" qui vont avec... la seule solution viable entre tous nos iChoses a été iMAP.
J'ai complèté avec des règles qui *copient* les messages reçus dans des répertoires Mail locaux.
J'ai aussi paramétré Mail pour qu'il conserve les messages sur le serveur (durées différentes en fonction des comptes et de leur "utilité")
Un truc : On peut prendre connaissance du contenu d'un message en utilisant "Réexpédier". À la fermeture de la fenêtre le message original ne perd pas son statut de lecture (lu/non lu).


----------



## Sly54 (4 Décembre 2015)

OK. Je te fais confiance


----------



## Dan le breton (5 Décembre 2015)

Attention en Pop si tu supprimes avec 1 appareil ce n'est plus dispo avec un autre sauf a retourner sur le Webmail, l'interet justement de l'Imap est de pouvoir lire de plusieurs sources, la definition même de Imap c'est qu'il apparaissent ensuite "Lu"
La soluce de Gmaa est une bonne astuce
Salut Syl 54 porte toi bien


----------



## Grahamcoxon (5 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais donc tâcher de configurer mes mais en imap. Mais sans utiliser l astuce que vous indiquez ( transférer) il n y a pas d autre moyen ?


----------



## gmaa (5 Décembre 2015)

Ben si tu en trouves une autre, je suis preneur et elle sera la bienvenue.


----------



## Dan le breton (6 Décembre 2015)

Amigo bonjour,
de ton iphone/ipad/mail tu lis ton message et tu le marque *non lu* tout simplement! dans iphone le la commande est sous le petit drapeau , dans mail clic gauche ou menu/message/comme non lu. Autre methode tu peux marquer de drapeau ceux lu une premiere fois , faire un dossier intelligent ou une regle pour les mettre ensuite dans ce dossier que tu peux intituler "deja vu"
en fait pas mal de methode a adapter selon tes besoins et habitudes
Kenavo


----------

